# Last Day Antics



## DuckHuntin101 (Feb 2, 2014)

The last day of season i experienced some of the dumbest and most ignorant people i have witnessed in my almost 6 years of duck hunting. We got set up at 6 ice broke ready to go. Then around 7 we heard some trudging through the ice. ( Didn't know you could walk into this place) I shined em off and they continued to walk right at us and i was getting hot. Then they stopped and started throwing decoys out and by this point i was hollering at em asking what on earth what they are doing they just ignored us. considering they are standing out in the middle of the ice about maybe 70 yards from us not hid not anything. Then daylight broke and the hail calls at sea gulls begun Shooting at crows and as this was happening while ducks were in the air. they ran all the ducks and geese out of the pocket and left at 8:15. Gotta love it.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Feb 2, 2014)

How do you know they were hail calling seagulls if there were ducks in the air?


----------



## JustUs4All (Feb 2, 2014)

Hush!  One just knows these things.


----------



## bassculler (Feb 2, 2014)

I had a similar situation on the last saturday of the season. They came in on same trail we did at 7a, walked by us at 25 yards and proceeded to trudge out into the swamp, breaking ice as they went. They finally stopped 50 yards (25 yds from our dekes)from us and sat down on what appeared to be matted grass. I shined them multiple times hoping they would get the picture, which they obviously did not. I finally shined my spotlight on them and told them " we are hunting over those decoys, if you stay there just know you have been fair warned"


----------



## king killer delete (Feb 2, 2014)

I was thinking bout getn some of those seagull decoys


----------



## king killer delete (Feb 2, 2014)

They will go good with my merganser decoys


----------



## DuckHuntin101 (Feb 2, 2014)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> How do you know they were hail calling seagulls if there were ducks in the air?



Right before them leaving all that was in the air was crows or seagulls. they shot at crows from at least 100 yards


----------



## king killer delete (Feb 2, 2014)

So much for  respect.


----------



## northgeorgiasportsman (Feb 2, 2014)

DuckHuntin101 said:


> Right before them leaving all that was in the air was crows or seagulls. they shot at crows from at least 100 yards



We had a father and son show up at daybreak and after seeing we were in "their" spot set up about 40 yards from us.  We had a large flock of geese start across the river toward us and I'm not kidding, at about 175 yards, the kid opened up.  I just shook my head.  It's public land, what can you do?


----------



## ChristopherA.King (Feb 2, 2014)

Sorry guys that all stinks but at least you got to hunt the last day.


----------



## DuckHuntin101 (Feb 2, 2014)

northgeorgiasportsman said:


> We had a father and son show up at daybreak and after seeing we were in "their" spot set up about 40 yards from us.  We had a large flock of geese start across the river toward us and I'm not kidding, at about 175 yards, the kid opened up.  I just shook my head.  It's public land, what can you do?


 I hear ya. Thats the scary part. You literally can't do anything. You just hope going in they have some sense and hopefully they are setting an example for the younger generation. Because there is no telling what waterfowl hunting will be in 5 years.


----------



## bdavisbdavis727 (Feb 2, 2014)

It will be much worse in 5 years but public land is public land my friend. What do you expect on a weekend not to mention the last day of the season?? There are guys who are going to respect you, and guys who aren't. There are guys who are going to skybust, and guys who aren't. One thing is for sure though, posting about it on this forum is not going to change anything if you don't want to deal with the public get a private hole.


----------



## Duckbob (Feb 2, 2014)

They should make that hunting etiquette thread a sticky.

DB


----------



## DuckHuntin101 (Feb 2, 2014)

Duckbob said:


> They should make that hunting etiquette thread a sticky.
> 
> DB



I heard that. It aint gonna change a thing. There's always gonna be "That Guy"


----------



## HuntFishLive (Feb 3, 2014)

DuckHuntin101 said:


> The last day of season i experienced some of the dumbest and most ignorant people i have witnessed in my almost 6 years of duck hunting. We got set up at 6 ice broke ready to go. Then around 7 we heard some trudging through the ice. ( Didn't know you could walk into this place) I shined em off and they continued to walk right at us and i was getting hot. Then they stopped and started throwing decoys out and by this point i was hollering at em asking what on earth what they are doing they just ignored us. considering they are standing out in the middle of the ice about maybe 70 yards from us not hid not anything. Then daylight broke and the hail calls at sea gulls begun Shooting at crows and as this was happening while ducks were in the air. they ran all the ducks and geese out of the pocket and left at 8:15. Gotta love it.



go read my post "great way to end the season" you will laugh


----------



## emusmacker (Feb 3, 2014)

Dang Duck Dynasty.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Feb 3, 2014)

emusmacker said:


> Dang Duck Dynasty.



The local game warden called this the year of "Duck Commander Syndrome".

It is just a fad. That is easy to see comparing the number of folks opening weekend and the number towards the end of the season. When they found out it wasn't easy they all stayed home.


----------



## steelshotslayer (Feb 3, 2014)

Dustin Pate said:


> The local game warden called this the year of "Duck Commander Syndrome".
> 
> It is just a fad. That is easy to see comparing the number of folks opening weekend and the number towards the end of the season. When they found out it wasn't easy they all stayed home.



It wont take much a couple 18 degree mornings with motor problems or a good ol hat floating dip at 5:30 when your breaking ice.  They will thin out quickly. Just be patient boys be patient


----------



## kwillis33 (Feb 3, 2014)

steelshotslayer said:


> It wont take much a couple 18 degree mornings with motor problems or a good ol hat floating dip at 5:30 when your breaking ice.  They will thin out quickly. Just be patient boys be patient



What's that you say? Patience? Patience shmatience, young Padawan. Get that mud motor goin with me on the front of the boat, and we'll lay some coots out in hurry.


----------



## steelshotslayer (Feb 3, 2014)

kwillis33 said:


> What's that you say? Patience? Patience shmatience, young Padawan. Get that mud motor goin with me on the front of the boat, and we'll lay some coots out in hurry.



Gotta love a good coot shoot.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Feb 3, 2014)

Had a yahoo stalking our decoys in a boat with the motor running, shotgun ready in a driving snow storm.


----------



## bone2112 (Feb 3, 2014)

We need a couple of years of low duck numbers to weed them all out.


----------



## steelshotslayer (Feb 3, 2014)

bone2112 said:


> We need a couple of years of low duck numbers to weed them all out.



Thats good in theory but I will never wish for low numbers.  The more birds the better for the species in general.  Even if I have to deal with every single guy from the "That Guy" list.


----------



## WOODIE13 (Feb 3, 2014)

I did notice when it is nasty cold, ice, high winds and good chop on the water, those born again duck hunters (duck hunters after deer season closes) thin out a lot.


----------



## 242outdoors (Feb 3, 2014)

DuckHuntin101 said:


> I heard that. It aint gonna change a thing. There's always gonna be "That Guy"



Wahhhhh! :,(

Hunt somewhere else then. Duck hunters might be the most sensitive hunters I've ever seen.


----------



## bogeyfree31 (Feb 3, 2014)

If someone is going to ruin your hunt based on where they set up, why not go over and talk to them about it?   You're both hunters who woke up early to do the same thing.  If they are true duck hunters, most of the time they will move on after you talk with them about it.    If they won't move, I'll invite them to come sit with us.  I'd rather have them in the blind with me, than 60 yards away shooting towards me or ruining my hunt.

I have to go talk to 3-4 groups every year, whether it's in S Georgia or S Florida.

I had a group set up on us in South Florida and could have sworn they were within 100 yards.  I went to them to let them know they would be shooting directly at us based on how they were set up.  I also mentioned that I won't be happy if they skybust all morning.  They confirmed they would not be shooting in our direction, nor do they skybust, and they appreciated me paddling over to talk with them to confirm this.  I marked their spot on the Navionics App, and when I got back to my decoys, they were actually 223 yards away.   Flashlights at night look closer than they appear.

Now I still think they were too close to us, but I was way off with my 100 yard guess.


----------



## DuckHuntin101 (Feb 3, 2014)

242outdoors said:


> Wahhhhh! :,(
> 
> Hunt somewhere else then. Duck hunters might be the most sensitive hunters I've ever seen. Maybe just you.



Yeah slick I'm really poor and pitiful and super sensitive. So instead of calling someone out for being sensitive i'd have your facts straight.


----------



## Duckbob (Feb 3, 2014)

Come on guys, settle down. Bogeyfree, in a canoe or kayak, sure not a big deal. But I'm in a boat, set up for at least an hour when they start showing up 20 min before legal shoot. I'm not putting away my blind with palmetto fronds and all to go say anything. At that point you're pot committed brother.

DB


----------



## bogeyfree31 (Feb 4, 2014)

No matter where you are hunting or what you are hunting out of, it's in everyone's best interest to be on the same page.  I'd rather miss the first 10 minutes of legal light and make sure the other group doesn't mess up my 2-3 hours hunting.

Pretty much every time I go talk to the other guys, they are 20 somethings or less, who really don't know where else to go and are appreciative that I made the effort to make sure we are on the same page.   Since I was there first(and they don't have plans to leave anyways), I make sure they understanding the sky busting thing, as well as where their pellets are going.

Just make sure you don't go over to talk to them with a sailors mouth and attitude.  Start out with a "Good Morning" and go from there.

My worst hunts have been because of non-communication issues.

A few years ago we were hunting some public woods that were flooded and kept encountering deer hunters at the parking area.  I made sure we knew where they were going to be, and they knew where we were going to be.  It worked out every time.   I was still going to hunt, just as they were, but we knew where each other was going to be.  One time the deer hunter even left his spot to try another, as we was having a hard time deciding which spot to try in the first place.


----------



## Nitram4891 (Feb 4, 2014)

I've walked in on people both in GA and MS public land this year.  I always walk over and talk to the group, find out if they saw people on the other holes in the area, wish them luck, and then move on.  I've only walked in on people where a parking spot can lead to multiple holes.  If there is one hole from particular parking area and someone is already parked there...I'll drive somewhere else.  Seems like common sense to me.


----------



## DuckHuntin101 (Feb 4, 2014)

bogeyfree31 said:


> No matter where you are hunting or what you are hunting out of, it's in everyone's best interest to be on the same page.  I'd rather miss the first 10 minutes of legal light and make sure the other group doesn't mess up my 2-3 hours hunting.
> 
> Pretty much every time I go talk to the other guys, they are 20 somethings or less, who really don't know where else to go and are appreciative that I made the effort to make sure we are on the same page.   Since I was there first(and they don't have plans to leave anyways), I make sure they understanding the sky busting thing, as well as where their pellets are going.
> 
> ...


 
I agree 100% communication is key with  everything especially in waterfowl hunting. I gave them all the chances i hollered at em several times shined my light did all the works. Nothing phased em. I could care less we killed ducks they didn't could have killed more if they werent there. Buy hey thats how it goes.


----------



## bdavisbdavis727 (Feb 4, 2014)

DuckHuntin101 said:


> Yeah slick I'm really poor and pitiful and super sensitive. So instead of calling someone out for being sensitive i'd have your facts straight.



I'd say you're pretty sensitive responding to someone who is kidding around like that


----------



## 242outdoors (Feb 4, 2014)

bdavisbdavis727 said:


> I'd say you're pretty sensitive responding to someone who is kidding around like that





So touchy


----------

